# Vendo estação meteorológica completa!



## Luso Meteo (22 Fev 2017 às 11:27)

Vendo a seguinte estação meteorológica:
http://www.aki.pt/electricidade/reg...ento/Estacaometeorologicacompleta-P52164.aspx

 A estação custa 100 euros eu vendo por 50€ (negociavel, pouco)
Tem pluviometro, anemometro e termo-higrometro.
A razão da venda é ter comprado estação com ligação ao pc.
Interessados digam aqui, ou mandem sms para 918260961.


----------



## Luso Meteo (25 Fev 2017 às 13:18)

Vendo por 45 euros. Se alguém estiver interessado contactem via sms\chamada para 918260961


----------



## camrov8 (25 Fev 2017 às 17:54)

Meteofan disse:


> Vendo por 45 euros. Se alguém estiver interessado contactem via sms\chamada para 918260961


qual o modelo


----------



## Luso Meteo (25 Fev 2017 às 18:15)

http://www.aki.pt/electricidade/reg...ento/Estacaometeorologicacompleta-P52164.aspx

É esta. É uma Velleman, estação completa com anemómetro, pluviómetro termometro e higrometro (humidade)

Vendo por menos de metade do preço (45 euros) ainda em caixa com fatura\garantia.


----------

